# How can I describe each families of mantises?



## KeY_17 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello there,

I must warn you, because I'm from Poland, and my english is not so good. :wink: I have a question: how can I describe each families of mantises? Are there any anatomic details? :?:


----------



## ellroy (Aug 22, 2005)

Do you mean describe or identify??

Alan


----------



## KeY_17 (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm looking for a key to identyfication. I will be very grateful for every help...


----------



## Christian (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi.

See Beier (1964), Beier (1968), Terra (1995) and Ehrmann (2002).

Regards,

Christian


----------

